# Mounting bareback



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I use fences, logs, mounting blocks...anything I can stand onto and slide on gently instead of flopping on.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I use fences, logs, mounting blocks...anything I can stand onto and slide on gently instead of flopping on.


That's what I usually do, but I've been caught in places where I couldn't find anything to step up onto. :|


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. Yeah. I dunno what you do than lol. I've climbed trees to get on... but sometimes you're just stuck. Hopefully someone has a trick! 
My horse is small and I cant even leap on.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes if I can get my horses standing downhill from me, that gives me just enough of an advantage to be able to swing up. Other than that, I have to lead them to somewhere that has something to climb on. I have even used a barbed wire fence to climb on (dangerous). Someday, I would like to teach my Perch to kneel down on cue so I can get on.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to use something to climb on also, when I rode a 13.2 paso bareback, I still needed something to climb on hehe. No swinging up for me either! 

I would say if you cant get up there from the ground all the time, just keep practicing. Its ok if you dont make it all the time, just keep trying. I would nip the biting in the bud though. You could do some standing like you are about to swing up and if he tries to bite, correct him a few times. 

or you could teach him to kneel down like a camel  hehe


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

can you really teach a horse to kneel so you can get on??? is it too much stress on them?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is possible to do yes. I have just never tried to do it before so it remains to be seen whether I can get it to work or not. LOL. It can be a little harder for them to get up with you on them but it doesn't hurt them unless they fall back down. I don't know about the smaller daintier breeds like tb and arab but all mine are very stocky and strong so I don't think it will be that hard for them. If I get it done, I will definitely get some video and post it. It would be so cool to get my 2000 lb 18hh perch to do it. ;p


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had trouble getting up bareback, especially with my mare. She just scoots away before I get a chance to jump, heh.

I used to ride this big, stocky, palomino quarter horse, Shorty, and I would take a running start and vault up onto his back, lol. And he was tall too. But he was so cool, he'd just stand quiet and then when you were up, he'd kind look over his shoulder like, "You up there yet?" He's the horse I learned to bareback on, and every time I fell, he'd stop and look at me like, "What are you doing on the ground? I thought we we're riding..."

He was so funny.

RIP, sweet ShortyHorse.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

i use the 'getting the horse to stand on lower ground than me' some times that works. Or the other time i use is rocks in the paddock. at the place were i ride there are massive rock formations so i just stand on a medium size rock works for me lol


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I used to know a girl who could get on a 16h (at least, never measured him) horse from the ground by just jumping up there. His mane was roached too so there was nothing to hold on to!  According to her she just had "hops" but I'd say she had superpowers. Haha That doesn't really help your problem though... When ever I rode bareback I found something to get on top of to get on... Good luck!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

A friend of mine ride pretty much bareback all the time. I've seen her use a strap like thing to get a leg up when we are out on the trail. It looks similar to this photo but its not quite that wide. It may be something she has made up herself. I'll ask her next time we meet and add to this. I know its something she can just stick in her pocket. 










Here is the site its on Bare-Up Mounting Aid


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

That looks like a very neat contraption. Especially when your caught in a big open field with a 16 hh + horse.
I always had it in my mind that I'd have my arms string enough to pull my self up and then sit up, or teach the horse to kneel before getting in that position of no step. But then again, it'll likely happen to me too.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

We had to do some areback riding last week and we had to pull ourselves onto the horses backs....
They were good horses


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

That strap seems like it could very easily pinch the horse's side to me....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't see it pinching more than a saddle with cinch/girth. I think its something you would have to introduce the horse to if its never been saddled. 
Your suppose to take it off once your mounted I believe.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Depending on the situ, I will do anything needed to get on the horse bareback! I'm stubborn and I REFUSE to walk all the way back home unless there is an injury, so if I get off in the bush, I'd better be able to get back on.

I have used whatever is around to give me an advantage (logs, rocks, downhill positioning). I have just braced on the whithers and back and jumped, laying my belly/hips across the horse and then swinging my leg up and around. I have used the horse's neck strength (on a big horse) to help swing me up (neck comes down, I hold on; neck goes up, so do I) and then swing up my leg. I would love to be able to do the scissor-flying-jump thing, but then again I think that must be hard on the horse. My mom taught her horse to kneel for her to just get in the saddle and I am trying to teach my big girl to kneel for me, but it's a slow process. (We don't spend enough time together and she has a lot to learn in general)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I talked to my friend and she told me she uses a strap that her husband made her :? It attaches to the off side of a bareback pad, its basically just a strap with a leather foot loop on one end and a snap on the other. 
That aide I posted above still looks promising in a pinch.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I dunno...it looks like it would get tighter around the horse's girth when you put weight in it. I think Cope would rather I just keep using the picnic table/my jeep/the fence/etc.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I ride bareback most of the time, so I've got lots of practice jumping up... left hand on the withers, me at his face, one big step and jump/swing up... in theory! LOL, I make it most of the time and definitely get better as the riding season goes on. I always position Soda on the downhill too. I haven't yet used something to mount off of, probably will practice that this summer.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

oh boy I better learn how to teach Liberty to kneel or else I am not getting up at all.


----------

